# kannon, lobba, or zap gun?



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I am torn between the choice of which one to use. kannons are just like marine missile launchers with the choice of 2 rockets to fire, lobba would be better suited for shooting at enemy groups such as hordes, and zap gun can go from a strength of min 2-10 max, so it is risky b/c (i may be wrong cuz I don't have the codex in front of me) you have to choose your target before you roll for strength.
Thoughts, opinions?


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Kannons are the better all around choice. They are the cheapest of the three. They can shot two different types of shells depending on what you want to fire at so they can be good against troops or vehicles. Lobbas are very good against other horde armies or low armor troops like dark eldar, tau, kroot and such. They don't need line of sight so they can be put directly behind cover out of sight. Zzap guns are the worst they are the most expensive to start with. You have to roll to hit, then you roll for strength so even if you hit you may not kill anything and it could kill one of the crew men. So in six turns your lucky if you kill one thing. Even with a batttery of them your lucky to kill stuff. Kannons and lobbas are more effective.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

Pretty much what morfang said. Kannons are actually really good anti-tank for the Orks with their strength 8 and bs 3, but are direct fire and squishy. On the other hand, lobbas can be hidden behind stuff and are stronger, making them really good against pretty much everything except marines. Against marines in my experience they kind of do a whole lot of nothing.

Taking some of each isn't a bad plan if you're taking multiple units.


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't want another thread. So I am combining these.
1. I usually have my hs slots open if you can believe that, with the exception of the occasional battlewagon if I don't have it as dedicated.
2. I don't have the BRB in front of me so, how are Lobbas indirect?
3. I was actually thinking of using IG mortars with other bits to make Kannons. What do ya'll think?


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Lobbas use guess range which in the new codex means you can fire them indirectly. I just got back from a trip to Seoul, so my rule book is packed away. I think the term used in the book is Artillery or Barrage.... 

I run two cannons and two lobbas, and that is only 90 pts.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Dec 2, 2009)

can any one tell me what the "G" in the Lobba's profile means? Sorry for the newb question. 

Thanks.


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

Means guess range IIRC and as of 5th edition, doesn't matter anymore. The main rule book can tell you what to do in those cases.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

I only use the zap to add fun factor and because I had to do something with my left over zzap guns from the Battle wagon kit. They are pricey and very unreliable, but at when the getting is good stuff blows up, you or the enemy.


----------



## cpt.Octavian (Aug 22, 2011)

i like running in larger armies 3 kannons and 2 zzaps. the kannons are reliable and pretty good but sometimes it takes the zzaap to come through when you need them.
Question in the rule book it says zzaps don't role to hit but i cant find that in my ork codex.


----------

